# low light and hardy plants that don't need substrate



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

hi, 
any other plant besides anubias and java fern which don't require much light, and can be tied to drifwood>

thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Moss


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How much is not much light?..._ Bolbitis heudelotii is a lower light plant that can be tied to driftwood.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

microsorum


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Water sprite (Ceratopteris), but it grows more repidly than Java fern or Anubias, and it can get too big for most tanks.


----------

